# Stimulus includes $2 billion for funerals of COVID-19 victims.



## Robert59 (Dec 22, 2020)

Stimulus includes $2 billion for funerals of COVID-19 victims. Will families get money?​
The economic rescue package just passed by Congress includes financial help to cover funeral expenses for Americans who died of COVID-19 this year.

The legislation designates $2 billion to the Federal Emergency Management Agency's Disaster Relief Fund to offer financial assistance to "an individual or household to meet disaster-related funeral expenses" incurred through December 31, 2020. The government should cover 100% of the funeral costs, according to the measure. 


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/covid-relief-bill-2-billion-funerals-victims/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 23, 2020)

As far as I'm concerned all of these stimulus packages have gotten ridiculous.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 23, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> As far as I'm concerned all of these stimulus packages have gotten ridiculous.



I Agree.  I think most of this money is being given so as to make people think that the politicians give a hoot about the average person.  Throwing this money around without taking measures to fund these programs is just going to create problems in the future...as this ridiculous National Debt continues to climb, unchecked.  

If individuals cannot fund/control their expenses, they eventually fall into bankruptcy.  The same will eventually happen to the government, no matter how many "printing presses" they use.  

Many of the wealthy, and corporations pay a lower percentage of their income and profits than an average middle class taxpayer is liable for.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 23, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I Agree.  I think most of this money is being given so as to make people think that the politicians give a hoot about the average person.  Throwing this money around without taking measures to fund these programs is just going to create problems in the future...as this ridiculous National Debt continues to climb, unchecked.
> 
> If individuals cannot fund/control their expenses, they eventually fall into bankruptcy.  The same will eventually happen to the government, no matter how many "printing presses" they use.
> 
> Many of the wealthy, and corporations pay a lower percentage of their income and profits than an average middle class taxpayer is liable for.


I couldn't have said it better, Don.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2020)

Political topic.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 24, 2020)

They should give the $2B to the living. Cremation would be so much easier and cheaper and no super spreading of COVID-19.


----------



## rgp (Dec 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> As far as I'm concerned all of these stimulus packages have gotten ridiculous.




 I strongly agree here. And I'll add, family should be responsible for burying their loved ones, not the Gov [us].


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2020)

rgp said:


> I strongly agree here. And I'll add, family should be responsible for burying their loved ones, not the Gov [us].



So what if the families do not have the money to bury/cremate their loved ones?  Do we  just leave 'em laying around by the back door of the hospital?


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 25, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I Agree.  I think most of this money is being given so as to make people think that the politicians give a hoot about the average person.  Throwing this money around without taking measures to fund these programs is just going to create problems in the future...as this ridiculous National Debt continues to climb, unchecked.
> 
> If individuals cannot fund/control their expenses, they eventually fall into bankruptcy.  The same will eventually happen to the government, no matter how many "printing presses" they use.
> 
> Many of the wealthy, and corporations pay a lower percentage of their income and profits than an average middle class taxpayer is liable for.


Those printing presses will continue to print money Don until all our resources such as gold, platinum, silver, diamonds and oil run out.  Just to mention a few.  Not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## rgp (Dec 25, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> So what if the families do not have the money to bury/cremate their loved ones?  Do we  just leave 'em laying around by the back door of the hospital?




 Of course not, but then you knew that.

 I was expressing opinion , and i stand by, ... my opinion.

 But I will say that, as long as there is some government program to pick up the pieces , people will just go on expecting it to be there. 

Tough love approach .....

Deliver the body to the closest living relative , and just say here ya go .... you deal with him/her. 
Let that 'program' sink in for a bit ..........


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2020)

Most if not all communities have a program to pay for indigent burials and the only thing needed is a process to help the municipalities with the cost of any increased demand related to the pandemic.

In my community, this is done through a resource recovery unit that works with families to arrange funerals.

The recovery unit also works to seek reimbursement of those funds by taking and processing mortgages and liens from the applicants and recipients of those funds.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 25, 2020)

Funeral parlor are also overwhelmed to the point of three to four wakes per day.


----------

